# Sent an email to my professor but regret it now



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Basically, this is what happened:

_I sent an email to my professor on the 22nd, asking whether I should do my third speech on one topic or another topic. Since I didn't hear back from her, I went ahead and interviewed three people, and found three other sources for my speech. I also completed my outline, and finished everything other than actually giving the speech.

Today, I hear back from my professor, and she tells me to do my speech on the "other topic"?!?! WTF?!?!?!

So I sent her an email, saying that I would hurt the feelings of the people I personally interviewed, that they were 'expecting' me to give the speech on this particular topic, and that I valued them enough as friends that I didn't want to change my topic (for more information, the speech involves their family, and a family member in particular. Who was incredibly excited to have a speech given on him.)

However, I'm told that the speech "isn't appropriate to my audience, because more people have heard about the other guy I proposed giving the speech on." So therefore, I would: A.) offend the friends that I interviewed, and offend the person in particular that I was going to give the speech on, and B.) I would have to completely start from scratch, in order to research an entirely new topic.

It's an "informative speech", who cares if it's somebody that nobody in the audience has heard about? I'm 'informing them' about that person! Isn't that better than using someone who EVERYONE has heard about?

I haven't heard back from my professor, however I feel like I either overreacted, or I should have never emailed her at all, asking for advice. Because if she tells me that I can't do my speech on this, I'm gonna scream, because everyone is expecting me to (I promised to send the video footage to the guy I'm supposed to be talking about), and I have to give the speech on Jan 3rd, when I get back from Christmas break.

Oh, and did I mention that I'm also pissed off at my family? This is not a happy Christmas, not at all. :mum
_


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless your teacher said she needs to approve speech topics, I'd guess you're in the clear. Just tell her you've already done a lot of work on it and don't want to start over since you only have a week left now.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, she doesn't need to approve speech topics, so it was pointless to write her.

I'm not going to worry about it. Just do my speech as is, and if she doesn't like it, screw her.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^Do that, she doesn't need to approve them like you said, its more like a suggestion, so go ahead and stop worrying like you said. It is very aggravating in the extreme I agree with you someone doesn't get back like they should.

Everyone in your family has strengths and weaknesses. Try to concentrate on their strengths, avoid triggering their weaknesses


----------

